# Here in Baltimore, We Say "Yo"



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey everyone! I've already made some posts but I figure it's polite to officially introduce myself. My name's Jen, I'm 21 and in my senior year of college (WOO!). I just got a job at MAC and I'm really excited to begin a career in the makeup industry. I hope to build a collection and eventually have the skills and resources to freelance one day. I'm studying sociology and LGBT studies, I'm also a Student Ambassador for my school (I give awesome tours) and my hobbies include reading, hiking, writing, rock climbing, kayaking, dancing like there's no tomorrow and the occasional party or ten. I already love this community and I'm glad I found it as I was googling something along the lines of "what is it like to work for MAC?" Yes, it's all I can think about and I'm having trouble concentrating on other stuff I should be doing. 

I think Style Black is maybe the coolest collection of all time. Besides MAC I really like Benefit, NARS, Urban Decay, The Balm and Kat Von D. I'm also a total Lush addict. My fashion icons of the moment are Lady Gaga, Dita Von Teese and drag queens. I will forever be in love with retro, man-made fashion...it was really the ladies from Star Trek: The Original Series that started it all for me, the crazy hair, the dramatic makeup. 

Great to be here!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## SuSana (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Jen!  That was a great introduction, I feel like I know all about you now!


----------



## ICandi (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there! I'm from baltimore as well! Welcome...lol!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome~
Congrats about your job at MAC!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ICandi* 

 
_Hi there! I'm from baltimore as well! Welcome...lol!_

 
Nice to meet another Balti-moron. :-D I'm originally from SW Virginia but for now, I love this area...

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, folks.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Jen!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

hi! i hope you enjoy specktra and chatting to us guys!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome! I'm from Baltimore as well! Actually I work in the Towson Town Mall.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## ICandi (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Welcome! I'm from Baltimore as well! Actually I work in the Towson Town Mall._

 
 *squee* love that mall!!! I ADORE one of the MUA's who works there...he is the awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## belle89 (Nov 13, 2009)

Heyy! I see you're in Towson. I'm here for school. Welcome to Specktra and congrats on the job with MAC.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Jen and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Jen!!! It's so nice to meet you!


----------

